# KG to Orlando, let it be written in stone



## yangsta

*KG next year??*

Hello.. I'm a blazers fan... but Orlando is surely my 2nd favorite team. Was wondering if there's been any talk in here of next year.. and the possibility of landing KG. Of course, this would require Grant Hill to retire..... BUT.... if somehow they could convince grant hill to go.... man.. KG, TMAC would bring power back to the east. Additionally.. there's Gooden, Juwan Howard, Giricek... bringing KG in would almost ensure a dynasty...Hope your teams is considering that.


----------



## texan

do you think kg or tmac wnats to play second fiddle? i dont think so. garnett will stay in Minny or go somewhere else where he can be the main man. I dont know who has cap room next year and i think the Twolves will eventually end up resigning him


----------



## Lope31

I am thinking KG will stay in Minny but you never know.


----------



## c_dog

Until KG gets tired of getting 30mil a year and losing in the first round of the playoffs, this will never happen. Money talks.


----------



## grizzoistight

wow tmac hill and kg.. what do they all have in common


----------



## BallBiologist

Wow Grizzo, you have to come by the Magic forums once in a while to say the same stuff over and over?

You won't be saying that this coming up season. This is the year the Magic make it to the Eastern Finals as long as no one gets injured.. T-mac, Gooden, and J Howard with the support of the rest is good enough to make the Eastern Finals.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> do you think kg or tmac wnats to play second fiddle? i dont think so. garnett will stay in Minny or go somewhere else where he can be the main man. I dont know who has cap room next year and i think the Twolves will eventually end up resigning him


KG does want to play the second fiddle. He's dying to play second fiddle. He's the perfect complementary player for a team. But outside of the all-star game and the olympics he never gets to play with another star.


----------



## yangsta

Neither player needs to play second fiddle... both are bonafide superstars... both can help lead..... both are unselfish, triple double type players... no one needs to play second fiddle.. there's always room on any team for 2 good players...

Tmac + KG would mean that the east is back in contention (which david stern would like)... and perhaps a dynasty wouldn't be out of the question...


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> do you think kg or tmac wnats to play second fiddle? i dont think so. garnett will stay in Minny or go somewhere else where he can be the main man. I dont know who has cap room next year and i think the Twolves will eventually end up resigning him


I think no question KG would love to play with Tmac, and likewise for Tmac.

But I don't know where the hell we would be getting the money for KG. I don't think Hill's money will be available yet, even if he retires.


----------



## grizzoistight

Why get KG.. when yall have Pat Burke and Stephen Hunter??


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Why get KG.. when yall have Pat Burke and Stephen Hunter??


WE dont have burke..


----------



## O-Town Playa

Oh God.... could a person get any dumber?


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Oh God.... could a person get any dumber?


Don't worry about him. He thinks he is being funny or something. I have continued to argue and own him in the discussions of T-mac being better than Kobe. Looks like he can't talk anymore because there is a possibility Kobe won't be able to get back on top. So now grizzo turns into a Paul Peirce fans and continues to rip on T-mac and the Magic.

Grizzo doesn't see that magic was top 3 in the east after we got gooden and giricek.. he doesn't understand the fact that when a team has top 5 player in the league (T-mac), J Howard (great player), drew gooden (future allstar if he keeps working hard), and Lue along with the new rookies who are being rated very highly...that the team is no longer going to be 7/8 seed which is what grizzo is still thinking in his head:uhoh: ...I guess he is in denial..


----------



## Slasher

I love it how Magic fans dream up of the stupidest scenarios. Stop making pointless posts about getting every big name free agent out there.

So far I have heard you say that you're getting Webber, Duncan, and now Kevin Garrnett. :rofl:


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I love it how Magic fans dream up of the stupidest scenarios. Stop making pointless posts about getting every big name free agent out there.
> 
> So far I have heard you say that you're getting Webber, Duncan, and now Kevin Garrnett. :rofl:


We don't need KG but it would be good. 

If hill didn't eat up all our $, we would have gotten a big name FA...


----------



## grizzoistight

if horrys shot would have dropped the lakers would have prob won another ring..

enough ifs and buts.. !!

Ive always been a PP fan by the way.. I think him and Tmac are about the same taltent wise.. 
anyways i hope the magic do make it to the finals so kobe can have a cake walk for a fourth ring


----------



## Slasher

You're not gonna get any of the big players: Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Chris Webber.

*SNAP* Stop Dreaming. :boxing:


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> You're not gonna get any of the big players: Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, Chris Webber.
> 
> *SNAP* Stop Dreaming. :boxing:


If we get rid of hills contract we will..

Either that or if Hills ankle magically heals..whichever comes first..


----------



## Slasher

No you won't. It doesn't matter if you got the dough, so do the other teams. Last time I checked there were 29 NBA teams, and all of them have some cash.

*1. KEVIN GARNETT -* The Timberwolves stacked their roster with great players to compliment Kevin such as Cassell, Sprewell, and Olowakandi. The T'Wolves will be a TOP 3 team in the West, and when everything is said and done, they will be one of the frontrunners for an NBA Championship next season.

*2. CHRIS WEBBER -* The Kings have also upgrated their roster by going the sign-and-trade route. They added a great backup and most likely center later in the season in Brad Miller. Chris and the Kings are also one of the frontrunners for that ring.

*3. TIM DUNCAN -* Tim and the Spurs just won a championship and have added Nesterovic to their lineup. In the next couple of days they will add Ron Mercer as part of a trade deal. They are also the favorites going into the "Wild West" Championship run.


Lets compare lineups for a second here.

*MAGIC* 
Tyronn Lue
Tracy McGrady
Gordan Giricek
Drew Gooden
Juwan Howard

_Tyronn Lue is an average point man, and on most nights he will get outbeat by other team's point guards. Tracy McGrady is an all-star, and will dominate on most nights. Gordan Giricek has a sweet shot and is a nice compliment to the Magic. Gooden is a good PF but will have trouble scoring versus bigger players. Juwan Howard is a throw-in, because he is not a center, and will struggle being one; imagine Shaq having an ooo so easy time with him down low._ 

*TIMBERWOLVES* 
Sam Cassell
Latrell Sprewell
Wally Szczerbiak
Kevin Garnett
Michael Olowakandi

_Sammy is a true PG; any team's dream player. He is one of the best at what he does; he can shoot the tray, he can slash to the bucket, and he can dish it out pretty good. Sprewell is a great veteran SG. The guy can play! He will be outmatched by the best and youngest young guns in the NBA but will be ok on most nights. He can put up at least 15 ppg. Wally is a great three-point shooter and will compliment Sam and Spree very nicely. When they are stuck, they dish it out to Wally for a three. Kevin Garnett... Kevin Garnett.... what can you say? ONE OF THE BEST PLAYERS IN THE NBA. Can rebound, score, assist, hussles, and most of all a real team player. To top it all off they get a big young man in Olowakandi, who can score a little and rebound._ 

*SPURS* 
Tony Parker
Emanuel Ginobili
Bruce Bowen
Tim Duncan
Radoslav Nesterovic

_A veteran and proven team. Tony is the new age PG, who has proven himself over and over. Ginobili is a shooter, and a slasher. He can score with ease, and will no doubt be one of the fun players to watch next season. Bruce Bowen isn't a scorer, but a real hard nosed defencive guy. Tim Duncan is the 2003 MVP... need I say more? Nesterovic will replace Robinson at the C and will certanly learn alot with Timmy D. A great team that has alot of proven players._ 

*KINGS* 
Mike Bibby
Doug Christie
Peja Stojakovic
Chris Webber
Vlade Divac // Brad Miller

_Mike Bibby is one of the best point guards. He reminds me of a younger Jason Kidd. A top 5 PG for sure. Christie is alot like Bowen of the Spurs, defence, defence, and defence is his motto. Stojakovic is a great scorer; the twoland or the treeland, he can score, period. Chris Webber is just great, everybody knows that. Vlade is a finese center, who can both score, dish, and rebound on a nightly basis. He is backed up or replaced by sometimes Brad Miller, who will finally get a chance with a contender this upcoming season._ 



Now back to the Magic.. How do you figure that any of these superstars (Duncan, Weber, Garnett) will leave their championship contending teams, and come to Orlando. Its obvious that they all have better current clubs then Orlando has. Their clubs also have the cash to resign them. Please explain how you expect the Magic to lure these guys outta their dream teams? I am confused by your non-realistic statements.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> No you won't. It doesn't matter if you got the dough, so do the other teams. Last time I checked there were 29 NBA teams, and all of them have some cash.
> 
> *1. KEVIN GARNETT -* The Timberwolves stacked their roster with great players to compliment Kevin such as Cassell, Sprewell, and Olowakandi. The T'Wolves will be a TOP 3 team in the West, and when everything is said and done, they will be one of the frontrunners for an NBA Championship next season.
> 
> *2. CHRIS WEBBER -* The Kings have also upgrated their roster by going the sign-and-trade route. They added a great backup and most likely center later in the season in Brad Miller. Chris and the Kings are also one of the frontrunners for that ring.
> 
> *3. TIM DUNCAN -* Tim and the Spurs just won a championship and have added Nesterovic to their lineup. In the next couple of days they will add Ron Mercer as part of a trade deal. They are also the favorites going into the "Wild West" Championship run.
> 
> 
> Lets compare lineups for a second here.
> 
> *MAGIC*
> Tyronn Lue
> Tracy McGrady
> Gordan Giricek
> Drew Gooden
> Juwan Howard
> 
> _Tyronn Lue is an average point man, and on most nights he will get outbeat by other team's point guards. Tracy McGrady is an all-star, and will dominate on most nights. Gordan Giricek has a sweet shot and is a nice compliment to the Magic. Gooden is a good PF but will have trouble scoring versus bigger players. Juwan Howard is a throw-in, because he is not a center, and will struggle being one; imagine Shaq having an ooo so easy time with him down low._
> 
> *TIMBERWOLVES*
> Sam Cassell
> Latrell Sprewell
> Wally Szczerbiak
> Kevin Garnett
> Michael Olowakandi
> 
> _Sammy is a true PG; any team's dream player. He is one of the best at what he does; he can shoot the tray, he can slash to the bucket, and he can dish it out pretty good. Sprewell is a great veteran SG. The guy can play! He will be outmatched by the best and youngest young guns in the NBA but will be ok on most nights. He can put up at least 15 ppg. Wally is a great three-point shooter and will compliment Sam and Spree very nicely. When they are stuck, they dish it out to Wally for a three. Kevin Garnett... Kevin Garnett.... what can you say? ONE OF THE BEST PLAYERS IN THE NBA. Can rebound, score, assist, hussles, and most of all a real team player. To top it all off they get a big young man in Olowakandi, who can score a little and rebound._
> 
> *SPURS*
> Tony Parker
> Emanuel Ginobili
> Bruce Bowen
> Tim Duncan
> Radoslav Nesterovic
> 
> _A veteran and proven team. Tony is the new age PG, who has proven himself over and over. Ginobili is a shooter, and a slasher. He can score with ease, and will no doubt be one of the fun players to watch next season. Bruce Bowen isn't a scorer, but a real hard nosed defencive guy. Tim Duncan is the 2003 MVP... need I say more? Nesterovic will replace Robinson at the C and will certanly learn alot with Timmy D. A great team that has alot of proven players._
> 
> *KINGS*
> Mike Bibby
> Doug Christie
> Peja Stojakovic
> Chris Webber
> Vlade Divac // Brad Miller
> 
> _Mike Bibby is one of the best point guards. He reminds me of a younger Jason Kidd. A top 5 PG for sure. Christie is alot like Bowen of the Spurs, defence, defence, and defence is his motto. Stojakovic is a great scorer; the twoland or the treeland, he can score, period. Chris Webber is just great, everybody knows that. Vlade is a finese center, who can both score, dish, and rebound on a nightly basis. He is backed up or replaced by sometimes Brad Miller, who will finally get a chance with a contender this upcoming season._
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the Magic.. How do you figure that any of these superstars (Duncan, Weber, Garnett) will leave their championship contending teams, and come to Orlando. Its obvious that they all have better current clubs then Orlando has. Their clubs also have the cash to resign them. Please explain how you expect the Magic to lure these guys outta their dream teams? I am confused by your non-realistic statements.


If Garnett doesn't make it past the 1st round again..you never know..


----------



## Slasher

Dude it won't happen. The T'Wolves pwn the Magic. :krazy:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Dude it won't happen. The T'Wolves pwn the Magic. :krazy:


It isn't completely out of the question. Cassel, Spree, Wally, or Olowokandi are not Tmac. PLus KG would get to move East, where he would absolutely dominate. The only PF to match him in the East would be Jermaine Oneal.

I don't think it will happen, but it most certainly could.


----------



## Slasher

My point is that HE WOULD NOT MOVE TO A LESS TALENTED TEAM when he has a contender with his current team with players like Cassel, Sprewell, Szczerbiak, and Olowakandi.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> My point is that HE WOULD NOT MOVE TO A LESS TALENTED TEAM when he has a contender with his current team with players like Cassel, Sprewell, Szczerbiak, and Olowakandi.


You sound as if you have spoken to him personally about this. I don't necessarily think the team would be that much less talented, but even so, he would be going to a conference where HE would be more dominant.

If KG were to join Orlando, they'd automatically be favorites to win the East, which means they would be favorites to make it to the Finals in the East. In the West, they have to beat either LA, San Antonio, Dallas, Phoenix, Sacramento ... you can't win a ring if you can't get to the Finals.


----------



## Slasher

If he cannot win against those west coast teams you just told me about with the TWolves, then there is no way he can do it with the Magic.

Here is a comparison of the current rosters:

Sam Cassell -- Tyronn Lue
Latrell Sprewell -- Tracy McGrady
Wally Szczerbiak -- Gordan Giricek
Kevin Garnett -- Drew Gooden
Mike Olowakandi -- Juwan Howard

Sam Cassell > Tyronn Lue
Latrell Sprewell < Tracy McGrady
Wally Szczerbiak = Gordan Giricek
Kevin Garnett > Drew Gooden
Mike Olowakandi > Juwan Howard

Thats 3-1 Wolves. He will not leave the Wolves to go to a "suckier" team when the contract money is the same.


----------



## Kid_kanada

T-Mac doesn't mind sharing the spotlight with another superstar right Vince? Hey where did Tracy go? 


I know I'm still bitter!!!


----------



## O-Town Playa

Slasher, get off our board. You are just baiting. You know Garnett would come here in a heartbeat if we had the money. He'll never even make it to the Finals with the Wolves. At least he would do it here, while also being more dominate.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> Slasher, get off our board. You are just baiting. You know Garnett would come here in a heartbeat if we had the money. He'll never even make it to the Finals with the Wolves. At least he would do it here, while also being more dominate.


You're in no position to tell me where I may and may not post. I am making a perfect and valid arguement. Use your big talk for good, and read my posts again. :no:


----------



## O-Town Playa

See... that's the thing. You are *NOT* making a valid arguement at all. You are just baiting. If you were ACTUALLY making a valid arguement I wouldn't have said anything. 


TWolves = Better overall team that is in the West. West = no Finals for KG. The TWolves will not stay the better team anyway. They are aging, and KG is wasting away his prime in the first round.

Magic = Currently less talented team but on the rise in the East. East = Easier to get to Finals and be more dominant if you have size. Along with those facts, you cannot just look at the talent around KG, but at KG himself. Him and T-Mac would make the Magic contenders for not only the Finals, but for a championship once their young talent (the average age of the team is only 24) develops. They will be an elite team of the NBA in a few years if the young talent continues to develop, when the TWolves are too old, and this would only happen faster with the addition of KG.

So, in conclusion: The Twolves will never make it to the Finals no matter how much you want them to. KG is their only star player and he isn't enough in the West, even with their updated roster. The Magic on the other hand, while overal less talented, have one of the best players in the league, something KG doesn't have with the Wolves, and play in the conference where it's easier to succeed. 

Get it?


----------



## Slasher

1. TWolves better than Magic.

2. If TWolves can't beat the Lakers, Spurs, Kings in the West Finals, then there is no hells way that the Magic will beat any of those teams in the Finals.

3. Since the Magic cannot win the Finals, and since the Twolves cannot win the Finals, by facing the same team, then KG is better off staying in Minni where he has a better team.


PS. I love how you Magic fans come up with the stupidest scenarios.

If you keep saying that you can get KG than I might actually start saying that the Raptors will get T-Mac back. :laugh:


----------



## Slasher

Did you say KG is their only star player?? You don't have a clue about basketball do you? :no: 

Look at their lineup you fool.

TWOLVES

Cassel
Sprewell
Szczerbiak
Garnett
Olowakandi


Cassel is a proven NBA Allstar, so is Sprewell, Szczerbiak, and Garnett. Olowakandi is a young center who will dominate the NBA in a couple of years.


MAGIC

Lue
McGrady
Giricek
Gooden
Howard

Lue is a proven NBA journeyman, so is Howard. Tmac is an allstar. Giricek is a young gun who can be a great player just like Olowakandi. Gooden the same.


THE TWOLVES ARE BETTER. WAKE UP FROM YOUR MAGICAL DREAM AND FACE THE FACTS MY FRIEND.....


----------



## tmacistight

Slasher, You asked why the Magic fans come up with stupid ideas, but guess what this is a board for a Magic fans. The person who started this post didnt overstep his boundaries by posting it in the Nba forum. The person was just dreaming of a kg and tmac lineup and wanting the input of other MAGIC fans. Its obvious KG and the wolves are better than the Magic now, but a KG and Tmac lineup would be very dominant (but I doubt it would ever happen). Its obvious you are still bitter over losing Mcgrady, but thats all good, I'm still mad we lost Shaq.


----------



## Mulk

Im sorry but the Magic with KG on the roster rather than Hill is far better than the Wolves now. KG and T-Mac would own the East.

KG wouldnt be leaving for a "crappier" team as he would automatically make the team so much better. 2 top 5 talents can be enough in this league. Look at the Lakers the last 4 years.


----------



## Slasher

I never said that I wouldn't want to see the Magic play with McGrady and Garnett, I only stated (if you read my arguement) that Garnett *will not* (in real life, not a dream league) sign with the Magic. Its unrealistic. I would love to see a dominant due consisting of TMac and KG but the reality is that it will not happen.


----------



## tmacistight

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I never said that I wouldn't want to see the Magic play with McGrady and Garnett, I only stated (if you read my arguement) that Garnett *will not* (in real life, not a dream league) sign with the Magic. Its unrealistic. I would love to see a dominant due consisting of TMac and KG but the reality is that it will not happen.


Thats fine, but nobody said he would come here. It was just a hypothetical scenario, so why are you taking so much offense by this post. The magic have just as good a chance of getting KG as any other team not named the Twolves. As I stated before this is a Magic forum if you want me to come in the Raptors forum and bait I can (but wont).


----------



## Slasher

I am not posting "dreamy" things such as KG coming to the Magic. KG isn't going anywhere, not the Magic, not any other team, he will be a Twolf for a while.

If you think KG is coming to the Magic, then I believe that Michael Jordan will make another comback and team up with Vince Carter, joining them will be Kobe Bryant and Lebron James next offseason.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Did you say KG is their only star player?? You don't have a clue about basketball do you? :no:
> 
> Look at their lineup you fool.
> 
> TWOLVES
> 
> Cassel
> Sprewell
> Szczerbiak
> Garnett
> Olowakandi
> 
> 
> Cassel is a proven NBA Allstar, so is Sprewell, Szczerbiak, and Garnett. Olowakandi is a young center who will dominate the NBA in a couple of years.
> 
> 
> MAGIC
> 
> Lue
> McGrady
> Giricek
> Gooden
> Howard
> 
> Lue is a proven NBA journeyman, so is Howard. Tmac is an allstar. Giricek is a young gun who can be a great player just like Olowakandi. Gooden the same.
> 
> 
> THE TWOLVES ARE BETTER. WAKE UP FROM YOUR MAGICAL DREAM AND FACE THE FACTS MY FRIEND.....


It is great that you have your argument and are sticking to it, but attacking people and calling names like a 10 year old makes you look like the oversensitive moron.

I don't think KG is coming to Orlando, and I don't even know when his contract is up or if it is even possible, but there are just as many reasons if he could he would come to Orlando than stay in Minny --

1) If it is true that he could get the same contract in both places, that contract is worth considerably more in Orlando because of no state income tax and a very low cost of living compared to other places (maybe Minny is same, I dont know.)

2) He would be getting the chance to play with arguably the best wing in the NBA, a true superstar and a plethora of young talent (Gaines, Bogans, Hunter, Pachulia, Gooden, Giricek). Cassel, Spree, and Wally are all borderline All-Stars, two of which are on the downsides of their careers (oh, and you're comment on Olowokandi is funny).

3) I think you misunderstand my argument. It is not impossible for any team to beat another team in a series. KG on Orlando would have a much better shot at beating one of the Western Conference teams in a Finals matchup than having to beat two or even three of the tougher Western Conference teams to even get to the Finals.

4) KG would be the PREMIERE big man in the Eastern Conference, as opposed to one of the best big men in the Western Conference.

5) KG would probably have more opportunities to make extra dollars on endorsements outside of Minnesota.

6) I believe he would also make more money by advancing further into the playoffs in the Eastern Conference. I am not sure, but I think teams basically get bonuses the farther they go, so instead of being out in the 2nd round in the West, he'd more than likely be making it into the Finals in the East.


So you see, your arguments are no more valid than my arguments. So maybe you could count to 10, calm down, and stop attacking people for their opinions.


----------



## Slasher

I am not attacking anyone, I am rather disagreeing with their out of this world arguements which make no sence. While on the topic of attacking, didn't someone tell me to get off the Magic boards in this thread?


----------



## O-Town Playa

Yeah, because you were baiting.

When does KG become an FA anyway? Do you think the Bobcats would be stupid enough to draft Grant Hill? Maybe if we beg.

Then again, our management is stupid enough to protect him.... :dead:


----------



## Slasher

I am not baiting anything; I am just stating my opinion that Kevin Garnett will not sign with the Magic. Thats my opinion. I respect your opinion, but I have my own too. Lets leave it at that.

Kevin Garnett is a free agent next summer.

I don't think the Bobcats will go for Grant Hill. If I was the manager for the Bobcats I wouldn't go for the high names in the expansion draft, and would just go for average players, and then draft young talent to build from there.


----------



## trick

i agree with Slasher wholeheartedly.

Minny's current team with KG is WAY better than Magic's current team with KG. why would he want to go to a lesser team? just cuz he can go to the Finals through the East route? :laugh:

it's already proven that whomever comes out of the West, will win the NBA championship. so if the TWolves can beat the likes of Mavs, Kings, Lakers, Spurs, then they're entirely capable of beating anyone from the East.

now if you put KG on the Magic, do you think they can either beat Spurs or the Lakers? not really sure but there's a better chance KG can beat them if he were with Minny's team than with ORL's team.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> i agree with Slasher wholeheartedly.
> 
> Minny's current team with KG is WAY better than Magic's current team with KG. why would he want to go to a lesser team? just cuz he can go to the Finals through the East route? :laugh:
> 
> it's already proven that whomever comes out of the West, will win the NBA championship. so if the TWolves can beat the likes of Mavs, Kings, Lakers, Spurs, then they're entirely capable of beating anyone from the East.
> 
> now if you put KG on the Magic, do you think they can either beat Spurs or the Lakers? not really sure but there's a better chance KG can beat them if he were with Minny's team than with ORL's team.



My point was, KG cannot win in the Finals if he can't make it to the Finals. KG on Orlando would almost be a guaranteed trip to the Finals. He would have a better chance winning one series versus a West power with Orlando in the Finals than having to go through multiple West powers just to get to the Finals.

Either way, who cares, right?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, KG cannot win in the Finals if he can't make it to the Finals. KG on Orlando would almost be a guaranteed trip to the Finals. He would have a better chance winning one series versus a West power with Orlando in the Finals than having to go through multiple West powers just to get to the Finals.
> 
> Either way, who cares, right?


It doesn't matter if he makes it to the Finals. If the Wolves can't beat the Lakers in the West Finals, there is no way that the Magic can beat them in the Finals.

KG would be just taking a shortcut to losing, because if he was to lose in the West Finals, then he would lose for sure in the Finals with the Magic. Twolves are a better team than the Magic, period, and if the Twolves can't pull it off to with a championship, then the Magic shouldn't even try.


----------



## tmacistight

Ok, maybe the twolves are better than the Magic now. But if he did come to orlando, there is no way the wolves are better than the Magic. A lineup of Gooden, Howard, Garnett, Tmac, and Gaines (2004-2005) is better than any lineup the twolves have now. It is very comparable to Shaq and Kobe.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>tmacistight</b>!
> A lineup of Gooden, Howard, Garnett, Tmac, and Gaines (2004-2005) is better than any lineup the twolves have now. It is very comparable to Shaq and Kobe.


That line up would be off da hook. In fact, I think its better than just Kobe and Shaq, but once GP and Malone come into the equations, it tips to scale favoring the LA but not by much.


----------



## Slasher

Yup the lineup would be cool


----------



## yangsta

Wow..started posted this a while back.. didn't realize that it was still in existence... what I did realize is that not many Magic fans are on the forums..


No one can say whether KG will end up in Orlando or not, but the main arguments that he could are:

1) David Stern would love it.... imagine a finals, KG/TMAC/Gooden/Howard vs. Kobe/Shaq/GP/Malone... the NBA finals would be the most watched since the bulls... which means more money in D. Stiddy's pockets..

2) As a Portland fan, I don't believe that stockpiling talent works. Cassell, Spree, Wally, Kani ... are all known to have team cancerlike symptoms...Troy Hudson wants more minutes instead of less because he did so well in playoffs last season.. if they ever even start losing 3 or 4 games in a row... stars begin pointing fingers.. downward spiral begins.. first round elimination possible...

3) Teams with 2 superstars have won most of the past championships. mj/pip, kobe/shaq, magic/worthy, bird/mchale, Duncan/Admiral, Hakeem/Clyde.... There's no reason that KG/Tmac would fail... both have traditionally been good teammates.. both want a ring badly.. both are the best in the league at their position. With shaq getting old, these are 2 out of the top 3 players in the league (may be a downhill season for kobe so he's not considere).

4) there's no reason that KG wouldn't come.. I don't get how anyone can be so completely sure that he's not coming.


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>tmacistight</b>!
> Ok, maybe the twolves are better than the Magic now. But if he did come to orlando, there is no way the wolves are better than the Magic. A lineup of Gooden, Howard, Garnett, Tmac, and Gaines (2004-2005) is better than any lineup the twolves have now. It is very comparable to Shaq and Kobe.


master of the obvious here.
of course an orlando team with kg is better than a minny team wihtout kg. the point is that minny has a better supporting cast than orlando.

and don't compare shaq/kobe to a would-ve kg/tmac. kg's game is not anywhere close to shaq's.


----------



## tmacistight

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> master of the obvious here.
> of course an orlando team with kg is better than a minny team wihtout kg. the point is that minny has a better supporting cast than orlando.
> 
> and don't compare shaq/kobe to a would-ve kg/tmac. kg's game is not anywhere close to shaq's.


My point was that Slasher kept on comparing how the twolves were better than the Magic, but the argument was what would happen if KG came to Orlando. Slasher was trying to say why KG would come to Orlando if he already has a better team in Minnesota, but if he came the Magic automatically become a better team than the Twolves (with KG).


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>tmacistight</b>!
> 
> 
> My point was that Slasher kept on comparing how the twolves were better than the Magic, but the argument was what would happen if KG came to Orlando. Slasher was trying to say why KG would come to Orlando if he already has a better team in Minnesota, but if he came the Magic automatically become a better team than the Twolves (with KG).


actually, his main point was that minny has a better supporting cast than the magic.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, his main point was that minny has a better supporting cast than the magic.


Geezers thank you... sometimes you Magic fans are hard to get to you.....................


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, his main point was that minny has a better supporting cast than the magic.


They do right now, yes. But Minny doesn't have anyone close to the level of Tmac. And the NBA has turned into a two-star team league. And right now, Orlando supporting cast is not as good as Minny's, but they are young and could easily be better, if not much better, in a year or two. Giricek is solid. Gooden is a probably future star. Bogans will be a great bench player. Gaines should be solid at PG, if not great. Howard is consistent and strong. And I would expect either Hunter or Pachulia to eventually blossom at C.


----------



## Slasher

Yea Gordan is tha man in the Magicland :woot:


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> They do right now, yes. But Minny doesn't have anyone close to the level of Tmac. And the NBA has turned into a two-star team league. And right now, Orlando supporting cast is not as good as Minny's, but they are young and could easily be better, if not much better, in a year or two. Giricek is solid. Gooden is a probably future star. Bogans will be a great bench player. Gaines should be solid at PG, if not great. Howard is consistent and strong. And I would expect either Hunter or Pachulia to eventually blossom at C.


Giricek is average at best
Gooden can be an all-star, but i don't know bout superstar
Bogans has not played one game in the NBA
Gaines has not played one game in the NBA
Howard is consistent
Hunter is injury prone
Pachulia has not played one game in the NBA

i don't see how quite yet you can be so confident in this game when Gooden is the only one with promise while 3 others have not played one game in the NBA.


----------



## O-Town Playa

You guys can keep arguing, but the fact of the matter is, if you cloned KG, put him on the Magic, and had the T-Wolves and Magic face each other in a series, the Magic would sweep. T-Mac makes all the difference. Arguing who has the better supporting cast is pointless.


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> You guys can keep arguing, but the fact of the matter is, if you cloned KG, put him on the Magic, and had the T-Wolves and Magic face each other in a series, the Magic would sweep. T-Mac makes all the difference. Arguing who has the better supporting cast is pointless.


let's see:
PG: Cassell vs Gaines gee, i wonder
SG: TMac vs Spree TMac
SF: Wally vs Gordan gee, i wonder
C: Kandiman vs whomever Magic have gee, i wonder

dude you are such a biased fan towards the Magic.


----------



## tmacistight

How is he being biased? He is saying that Magic with KG could beat the Twolves of today. I don't know why what was supposed to be a hypothetical scenario of KG coming to Orlando for Magic fans to ponder has become such a heated debate.


----------



## hobojoe

I hate when people go position by position and say one team is better than another. You can't just say, well, Minnesota is better at 3 positions, therefore they're better. T-Mac makes a huge difference, his matchup obviously counts for more than the other matchups. And funny how you completely leave Howard out of the mix. I agree, O-Town Playa is a biased Magic fan, and coming from another Magic fan, I recognize it, but going position by position is not a fair comparison.


----------



## c_dog

The magic probably lost to the hawks in every position except at SG and look who had a better record last season?

PG:Vaugh vs. Terry - Terry
SG:TMAC vs. Ricky Davis - TMac
SF:Mike Miller vs. Robinson - Robinson
PFat Garrity vs. Reef - Reef
C:Kemp vs. Ratliff - Ratliff

just cuz one team wins at more positions doesn't mean anything...


----------



## hobojoe

exactly, even if you compare them after the trade....

Vaughn vs. Terry=ATL
T-Mac vs. Dion Glover(Ricky Davis???)=ORL
Giricek vs. Big Puppy=ATL
Gooden vs. Shareef=ATL
DeClerq vs. Ratliff=ATL

Get the point??


----------



## O-Town Playa

Comparing by position is pointless, but if you wanna play that game, I'll bite. Considering my hypothetical situation stated above:

PG: Cassell vs Gaines - Obvious T-Wolves advantage
SG: TMac vs Spreewell - BIG a$$ Magic advantage
SF: Wally vs Giricek - ... pretty much the same. Too bad Hill isn't healthy, because if he was I would be able to just stop here...
PF: Wouldn't matter if they both have KG
C: Kandiman vs Howard - Howard is the vet and puts up better stats, he wins, sorry. Kandi = bust.

So what were you saying? 

You could switch KG from PF to center for the Magic and they'd still win. Gooden would be at a big disadvantage against KG but he's tenacious enough to give hime some hell and work the boards even though he wouldn't score much. And Kandi wouldn't stand a chance aganst KG.

So... yeah. And there was NOTHING biased there!


----------



## Guest

Wally >>>>> Giricek, i can't believe you would actually think they're equal

Kandi > Howard. ask any person to see who would they rather have, Kandi or Howard.


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> I hate when people go position by position and say one team is better than another. You can't just say, well, Minnesota is better at 3 positions, therefore they're better. T-Mac makes a huge difference, his matchup obviously counts for more than the other matchups. And funny how you completely leave Howard out of the mix. I agree, O-Town Playa is a biased Magic fan, and coming from another Magic fan, I recognize it, but going position by position is not a fair comparison.


i'm comparing position by position to get the point that TWolves have a better supporting cast than the Magic.


----------



## O-Town Playa

That's the problem... THEY DON'T.

Wally is NOT better than Giricek. Kandi is FAR from being even as good as Howard. KANDI SUCKS.  Someone here is obviously a T-Wolves fan.


----------



## Guest

you gotta be kidding me.

Wally is NOT better than Giricek? :laugh:
Wally is an all star. Giricek has still not proven he can be more than an average player. if Gooden wasn't part of that deal, Magic would never have sent Miller away.
and have you forgotten that Kandiman was one of the league's premiere center a couple years back? he was just held back this year cuz the entire clippers team didn't play as a unit as a result of Dre Miller's poor job at the PG. 

ask anyone on these boards:
Kandi or Howard?
Wally or Giricek?
and watch the response you'll get from them.

btw, i'm a raps fan first. i just happen to be a fan of all other teams second. (except Lakers )


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Giricek is average at best
> Gooden can be an all-star, but i don't know bout superstar
> Bogans has not played one game in the NBA
> Gaines has not played one game in the NBA
> Howard is consistent
> Hunter is injury prone
> Pachulia has not played one game in the NBA
> 
> i don't see how quite yet you can be so confident in this game when Gooden is the only one with promise while 3 others have not played one game in the NBA.


Excellent analysis. Way to be completely objective. It is funny, you disagree and see everything in the negative ... I don't disagree and choose to see the positive. 

So overall, who really cares.

Think what you want and believe you are 100% right. I don't care. I think Orlando with KG could be just as good or better than Minny with KG. No other duo except Shaq and Kobe could even come close to touching those two together ... and if Shaq isnt in shape, they would even be better than the Lakers tandem.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> and have you forgotten that Kandiman was one of the league's premiere center a couple years back?


When the hell was Olowokandi one of the league's premiere centers? Yeah, right. That is why Brad Miller is getting 10 million a year and Kandi-man was having trouble scoring a contract at the mid-level exception .. cause Andre Miller was holding him back .. uh-huh.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> ask anyone on these boards:
> Kandi or Howard?
> Wally or Giricek?
> and watch the response you'll get from them.


Most people would say Howard and Wally. Wally is better than Giricek, I'll give you that. However, Giricek was just a rookie, expect bigger things this year. 

Most people on this board would also say Howard is better than Kandi. If I posted that question the first 10 responses would be from Clipper fans slamming Kandi like they have done in other threads. Howard is the better player, it's just that simple. Check the stats. The only way Kandi is picked ahead of Howard is since he is bigger and younger, but these things don't make him a better player.


----------



## hobojoe

And again, you CAN NOT compare supporting casts position by position. That's ridiculous, it just doesnt work like that. Look at my comparison between the Magic and Hawks of last year....

Vaughn vs. Terry=ATL
T-Mac vs. Dion Glover=ORL
Giricek vs. Big Puppy=ATL
Gooden vs. Shareef=ATL
DeClerq vs. Ratliff=ATL


But T-Mac makes such a huge difference, thats why the Magic were better than the Hawks.


----------



## Reece Gaines

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Wally >>>>> Giricek, i can't believe you would actually think they're equal
> 
> Kandi > Howard. ask any person to see who would they rather have, Kandi or Howard.




Wally might be better then Giricek but Kandi ain't better then howard


----------



## Sir Magic Boi

Word on the street is that Garnett is going to be a FA next year. Good, so during the offseason the magics can nogiate if possible and sign him. And the dynasty is ours. 

:cheers: Tracy Mcgrady and Kevin Garnett. 



 Kobe and Shaq is getting to old.


----------



## The MAgiC

Ever heard of a little thing called money?  We don't have it. But of course the need to spam overrode the ability to think about that...


----------



## Crossword

KG isn't coming to Orlando because the T'Wolves have his Bird rights... therefore they can pay him as mush as they want, and he can get the most money from them anyway. He'll be making $28 million this season... so the base of the new contract would probably be around $17-20 million. NO WAY is he going to Orlando for half the amount he'd make staying in Minnesota.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> KG isn't coming to Orlando because the T'Wolves have his Bird rights... therefore they can pay him as mush as they want, and he can get the most money from them anyway. He'll be making $28 million this season... so the base of the new contract would probably be around $17-20 million. NO WAY is he going to Orlando for half the amount he'd make staying in Minnesota.


there's really no point of making sense of the sensaton. they'll reply with, "If KG were in the East, he'd go to the Finals for sure", and we'll reply with "whomever wins the West will win the title, so the true test will lie in the West" blah blah blah.

just let em dream.


----------



## yangsta

In the discussion regarding who has better support, Twolves or Magic.... probably Twolves.... but if KG is in Orlando, he has Tmac as support, and you can't get better than that. 2 superstars with a team of role players has been the best combination for the past two decades...... Giricek is a very good role player.... Hopefully reece gainse pans out and becomes a good, solid PG. Gooden, would be the teams primary inside game... this team will end up in the finals.... and this team would also be better than any team in the West. If Hill retires now, would he be off the books by next season???


----------



## Enigma

<b>Let me start off by saying KG won't sign with the Magic simply because the Magic don't have the money. </b> However, there is some good news in this regard. KG has recently signed with Adidas. So T-Mac and KG will be hanging out together at all the Adidas events and building on their friendship. This isn't anything significant but it certaintly won't hurt Orlando's chances if they were to gut the team to gather the money for KG.


----------

